# R5 Self-Timer Continuous AF Bug - anyone else?



## rocknrory (Apr 28, 2021)

I was just outside trying to take self-portraits of myself and experienced a bug with my R5. In Servo, Continuous AF mode with Self-Timer Enabled, the camera will not track my face while the timer is counting down. Instead, it will hold single-point focus from when I initially press the shutter, only. This means all my self-portraits are blurry when I step back. Right as it takes the photo, the LCD screen will show the locked blue focus square quickly flash to a white face tracking box over my face, but it will not refocus.

Would anyone else check their R5 to see if this issue occurs for them? My firmware version is the most recent, 1.3.1. I just called Canon and reported it. It'll be forwarded to their engineers.

Thanks!


----------

